
Ask HN: What is the future computer architecture paradigm? - baalimago
I recently saw a computerphile video on neuromorphic computers(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Qow8pIvExH4), and over the course of the past few months studied quantum computing out of interest.<p>This got me thinking, what alternatives to the von neumann architecture are there? Which alternative seems most likely to cause a paradigm swap, if any?
======
giantg2
There will probably be more than one.

If it's truly a future paradigm, then we probably don't know enough of the
details to explain it in adequately and it would just be theory. It might also
use tech that we have not yet discovered. Many of these futuristic predictions
change drastically or never come true. I'm still waiting on my flying car and
robot maid...

------
vld_lzr
I’m not saying it’s the best big thing, but NoC(Network on Chip) seems really
interesting. Essentially the computing units(CPU, GPU) and resources(memory,
I/O devices) form a grid. They communicate with each other by exchanging
packets. Each node can route packets forward toward its destination. So you’ve
got routing algos and all that good stuff. The supposed benefit of this is the
flexibility and capacity to adapt to different work loads.

------
pizza
teraqubit

